# The Veterans Administration  (VA)



## Lon (Jan 5, 2016)

I guess in the past there have been quite a few problems with the VA, but my recent contacts with the local VA Hospital System has been extremely favorable. Although my Health Insurance is with Medicare and a Retiree Supplement I get periodic health  appointments with the VA for service connected hearing loss. They were speedy, efficient and seemed extremely well organized.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 5, 2016)

I cannot say enough good things about the VA and how they have helped my son get his life back on track..  They treated him medically and psychologically..  Housed and fed him.. and helped him get a job..   He is now self supporting and doing very well and paying taxes to help the next Vet in trouble..


----------



## Manatee (Jan 7, 2016)

Vets who move should register with the Clinic in their new local.

There is a form to fill out asking dates of service, income, Social Security number, health insurance information.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 8, 2016)

We love our VA hospital in Asheville, NC. It has never been a part of those horror stories about other VA hospitals....I do pray for those vets.

Since I'm retired and hubby is on disability, we also have TriCare and my health insurance policy at Walmart. 

At one point, I did consider leaving the Army after my four years were up. The Army helped pay for my college degree; I had a scholarship, but they paid for the rest of the things the scholarship didn't cover. 

I felt I owed our country more, so I stayed in for nearly 26 years.

I'm so very glad I did.

I hope these other VA hospitals will get better. Our vets need and deserve the best health care on the planet.


----------



## elusivebutterfly_1957 (Jan 15, 2016)

VA in Portland Oregon is wonderful... I have had excellent care... I have a 40% disability so I have health care for life...will go on to tricare when I am old enough....lol but for now its all free. 
I have yet to have any issues getting in to see a doctor.. or being denied any care...

My now ex had to have surgery, and the earliest here was 3 months... so they flew us both to boise...put us up for 3 days.. had his surgery and were home... they have an excellent facility there also...

I have heard from many that the Seattle VA is excellent also...


----------



## oldman (Jan 18, 2016)

I almost had my left shoulder taken off while in Vietnam from sniper fire. I was in a hospital in Okinawa for almost 6 weeks before coming home after spending 14 months over there. Then, I had to keep going back to the VA for another 3 years until I was totally rehabbed and released. I have no real complaints, but I choose to use my insurance from Medicare and my supplemental ever since my insurance from United expired.


----------



## Linda W. (Jan 7, 2017)

With the VA facilities, there are serious problems. My DH once had his Gall Bladder removed...a mistake in the OR led to a doctor cutting an artery to half his liver...which means half the liver basically died. Then more mistakes while he suffered from severe pain and nausea for months, finally nearly died when he went septic. Almost the worst outcome after that. They couldn't cure him, said they couldn't operate, stayed in MICU a month, then in and out of hospital for months. 

Finally, he had that half of his liver removed at the county hospital about 5 months after he went septic. I don't trust them, so we're just very careful. He's now totally disabled and chronically ill. He did eventually get 100% P & T at least...we had to really fight for that, since almost all of his service records were missing.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 8, 2017)

I can't say enough good things about my VA Clinic in Viera, FL. They have saved me money on my prescriptions and have taken care of my hearing with new aids. My doctor takes all the time he needs to help me in any way he can.
The VA hospital is in Orlando and I have an appointment Tuesday to see about my shortness of breath. It is a brand new facility and am looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Peanut (Jan 22, 2017)

My husband is an ex US Army man/personnel and so far has not  needed the VA's services. touch wood.


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 23, 2017)

I have my first appointment next Thursday for hearing test.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Feb 1, 2017)

The Buffalo VA performed 2 surgeries on my foot due to many "mysterious" lumps that were causing severe pain. Every step taken feels like rubber bands are being snapped in my feet. After the 1st surgery, everything grew back bigger within 6 months, so the 2nd surgery ensued. Same result in six months. The VA Dr. then says "you have something different than what we initially thought and we shouldn't have performed the surgeries at all." The lumps still exist on both feet, there is nothing I can do to hold the VA accountable for the mistake. It has strengthened the arm I use for my cane though.... now, there's a blessing. All they ended up doing was prescribe 4 Vicodin 10's/day for the past 10 years.... wow! another blessing..... depending on who you ask. I go to the VA as little as possible and made sure I bought a house far enough away to use the "choice" program. 
   My understanding is that the VA will give foreign doctors citizenship if they will commit to a sentence, I mean contract, with the VA, authorized to work in any state.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 3, 2017)

I was fitted with hearing aids today at the Palm Harbor VA clinic.  They are my first experience with hearing aids, we will see how it goes.  The people at the clinic couldn't have been better.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 4, 2017)

Manatee said:


> I was fitted with hearing aids today at the Palm Harbor VA clinic.  They are my first experience with hearing aids, we will see how it goes.  The people at the clinic couldn't have been better.



I recently got my old aids replaced with new ones from the VA. I love these aids with the Bluetooth feature. Anything that is Bluetooth, speakers, car radio, iPad, etc., I can listen to through my aids. Good luck with yours Manatee.


----------



## IKE (Feb 5, 2017)

I also got a free pair of 'behind the ear' hearing aids last year from the VA that I only wore a few times after I first got them.....they work fine but I just can't get used to the feeling of something being stuck in my ear. 

Huh ?......say what ?.......come again ?


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 5, 2017)

One big problem with the VA is there are so few hospitals. If you happen to live close to one fine, if not you have to travel. My cousin lives in a city with two  excellent hospitals but the VA hospital is 60 miles away, He has to go there 3 days a week for dialysis treatment. It would be so much better if the VA would pay for his treatment locally.


----------



## Linda W. (Feb 6, 2017)

That's 360 miles a week for him. Sounds kind of illogical. Hope they at least pay for the transportation! Has he asked them to pay for local treatment...Choice Program or something?


----------



## Deucemoi (Feb 19, 2017)

I am not service connected but because of service I do get VA medical care. I have acute copd and need breathing meds which I get for little or no cost.The problem is getting the VA to pay the medical bills that medicare doesnt cover. It a long road.............


----------



## hauntedtexan (Feb 20, 2017)

rkunsaw said:


> One big problem with the VA is there are so few hospitals. If you happen to live close to one fine, if not you have to travel. My cousin lives in a city with two  excellent hospitals but the VA hospital is 60 miles away, He has to go there 3 days a week for dialysis treatment. It would be so much better if the VA would pay for his treatment locally.


   Have your friend apply to the "Veterans Choice Program". If you live as far as he does, they allow you to use local doctors from a list they have. I am just outside the distance to Temple VA and they have a usable clinic in Lampasas. My biggest issue with Temple was the expansive size of the complex and the placement of the outpatient clinic being so far from parking.


----------



## yank (Mar 21, 2017)

hauntedtexan - you are lucky you don't have to deal with Temple Va. I went there and was there for 8 hours and they had me fill out two form that took less then 5 min's. My left ankle was broken 3 time, both bones in my left forearm broke, 4 right ribs broken, sternum broke and fell of a cliff and hurt my back (an when it goes out I can't use my left arm) and I vision goes out about once a month for about 45 min's. This is The BS I was told Ankle - always wear high top shoes or boots. Back - when it goes out, make an appointment and we'll give you a steroid shot. Vision - your having painless migraine. I did 20 years in the Infantry and when the temp gets down in the teens my knees kill me. No there is nothing wrong with my hearing, I always say "What", "I'm sorry I didn't hear you", "Just a sec I coming, I can hear you across the room" it keeps the conversation going and there is nothing wrong with my hearing ask the VA. They had me take the hearing test 3 time in a row and the 3 time I just kept pushing the button and they said "Your good, you passed". Went to a private Doctor and he did reconstruction surgery on my ankle and I have not had a problem since. He said that ankle Had been broken more the 3 times. And the VA didn't help with squat. A friend of mine has a point, he said "If you ain't a brother you ain't getting s**t"


----------



## hauntedtexan (Mar 21, 2017)

yank said:


> hauntedtexan - you are lucky you don't have to deal with Temple Va. I went there and was there for 8 hours and they had me fill out two form that took less then 5 min's. My left ankle was broken 3 time, both bones in my left forearm broke, 4 right ribs broken, sternum broke and fell of a cliff and hurt my back (an when it goes out I can't use my left arm) and I vision goes out about once a month for about 45 min's. This is The BS I was told Ankle - always wear high top shoes or boots. Back - when it goes out, make an appointment and we'll give you a steroid shot. Vision - your having painless migraine. I did 20 years in the Infantry and when the temp gets down in the teens my knees kill me. No there is nothing wrong with my hearing, I always say "What", "I'm sorry I didn't hear you", "Just a sec I coming, I can hear you across the room" it keeps the conversation going and there is nothing wrong with my hearing ask the VA. They had me take the hearing test 3 time in a row and the 3 time I just kept pushing the button and they said "Your good, you passed". Went to a private Doctor and he did reconstruction surgery on my ankle and I have not had a problem since. He said that ankle Had been broken more the 3 times. And the VA didn't help with squat. A friend of mine has a point, he said "If you ain't a brother you ain't getting s**t"


The clinic I went to in Lampassas is not VA, it's private and participates in the choice program. If humanly possible, I will never go Temple VA again. The VA did major damage to my foot by performing the wrong procedure TWICE! There are still major issues with the Choice program, I requested a cat scan due to my work with asbestos while replacing the catapult steam systems on 2 carriers. That was 3 months ago and still, no one can find any request. They evidently hope that I die to save costs. What else can I think? I pray your issues are addressed better than mine. All they do is send me Vicodin 10's 4/day for the past 10 years.... And may eventually get me new ortho shoes and a better cane.... I hope these VA people can't sleep at night for the damage they do....


----------



## Brint (Apr 1, 2017)

I've been going to the VA in Nashville for over 30yrs, they seem to be about as good as other doctors/hospital I've been to. I am 100% disabled and am in the choice program also. I've been seem by dozens of the VA doctors and over all they seem very capable, I like to hear people talk about " THEIR DOCTOR", well OK just how capable are they of actually picking their own doctor. Hopefully their good at it cause their life could well depend on it, I'll take a second, third or fourth opinion if I can get it


----------

